# N1 Against the Cult of the Reptile Gods MAPS



## MichaelArkAngel (Dec 21, 2017)

I made some maps this module and I thought I would share my maps with anyone else out there thinking about running it as well.

I have uploaded them to my DeviantArt gallery.

THESE MAPS ARE FREE FOR DOWNLOAD!

Enjoy!

Town of Orlane

Golden Grain Inn 1F

Golden Grain Inn 2F

Golden Grain Inn Cellar

Slumbering Serpent 1F

Slumbering Serpent 2F

Temple of Merrica 1F

Temple of Merrica 2F

Temple of Merrica Cellar

Reptile Dungeon Level 1

Reptile Dungeon Level 2


----------



## marcloure (Feb 18, 2018)

Dude, this is fantastic. Thank you.


----------



## MichaelArkAngel (Feb 28, 2018)

Pretty cool note Seth Skorkowski a fantasy and horror author, more notably known for his Call of Cthulhu reviews, recently did a review of _Against the Cult of the Reptile god_. Even cooler is he used my map of Orlane in the review, and also included a link to ALL the maps for this adventure!

I thought that was kinda neat!

[video=youtube_share;ZdjigmjTDTU]https://youtu.be/ZdjigmjTDTU[/video]


----------



## Hoyce (Jun 14, 2018)

These are really great! If the Grid lines were still on them I'd blow these up and print them out for table use immediately! I know it might ruin how great they look but it would be perfect!

Fantastic job!


----------



## Casimir Liber (Jan 22, 2022)

I made a map for above the dungeon and surrounds. DMs will know what the two brown things are at the bottom of the map and where they go....


----------



## miggyG777 (Jan 22, 2022)

Thank you! Perhaps it's time to try and run this module in PF2e.


----------



## Casimir Liber (Jan 22, 2022)

miggyG777 said:


> Thank you! Perhaps it's time to try and run this module in PF2e.



I's been alot of fun. I do think starting the party at higher level and buffing the monsters leading to a satisfying final encounter rather than having first level characters and hobbling the final encounter is preferable


----------



## Althrim (Sep 19, 2022)

These maps just saved me days of work.  My campaign includes AtCotRG in about a month, and while the art style isn't "exactly" like I've been using in Dungeondraft for all the other maps (using the Forgotten Adventures suite of packs), it is a) definitely close enough, and b) in many ways far more beautiful and realistic...especially your treatment of water and mud in the reptile dungeon.  Absolute perfection.


----------



## corwyn77 (Sep 27, 2022)

Cool, Cult and Saltmarsh are my favourite 1e adventures. I've been looking to convert one of them for my GURPS Dungeon Fantasy game.


----------

